# Jones Hovercraft Length Help



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Need your weight, not your height.

And you should be looking at the Twin or Flagship, not the hovercraft.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*reply*



Nivek said:


> Need your weight, not your height.


ahh, 145 ish


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

58 Flagship if you expect to gain more than 20lbs in the next 18 months, otherwise the 54, or the 57 Mt. Twin. If you're riding this more on groomers than pow you do not need or want a pow board.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

the hovercraft is absolutely not just a pow board, it kicks ass on groomers and in the crud as well, the only thing it cannot do is be ridden switch.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

I love my hovercraft but it is also a disadvantage if things get scraped off to ice. You really miss the tail edge when trying to hold on. I really do love it though. Between my hovercraft and flagship, I am happy almost anywhere!


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, go with the 156. I am 5'6" and 140 and mine floats well and still feels agile.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

i'm 5'11 170 and have a 156, but could easily ride a 152 in even the deepest of pow; and actually i wish i had a 152 instead. with your weight you might even consider the twin sister or the mothership. if you get a flagship in any size it will be too stiff for your weight.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

huckfin said:


> the hovercraft is absolutely not just a pow board, it kicks ass on groomers and in the crud as well, the only thing it cannot do is be ridden switch.


Yeah, and I can clear a trail in the jungle with a limb trimmer, but I'd much rather have a machete. If powder is not the focus dont get a board whos focus is powder.



huckfin said:


> If you get a flagship in any size it will be too stiff for your weight.


Depends on how strong he is. At 155lbs I could muscle around the 161 Flow Maverick. But I am a strong rider. A 154 Flagship, even if I drop back to 140lbs, would be no problem for me.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Yeah, and I can clear a trail in the jungle with a limb trimmer, but I'd much rather have a machete. If powder is not the focus dont get a board whos focus is powder.




he already stated he is getting a hovercraft, he is not asking for your advice on other boards, he wanted to know which hovercraft size would suit his weight best.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*thanks guys*

thanks guys, its between the 152 and 156 hovey, not any other board. Ill ride more groomers, so i wont need float, ill need agility, i read the specs on the different sizes, and nothing really changes except for the actual length 152 and 156. The width is bigger and the stance is bigger on the 156. With that said, anyone recommend one board for me over the other? By the way, this forum is amazing, my post exploded.:dizzy:


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*response to nivek*

thanks nivek, but even though ill be riding more g's than pow runs, i want a board that will float, too many times ive sunken deep and flipped over. it sucks. the hovercraft is my choice because its rave both on groomers and pow


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If at 145 lbs you cant float on a 154 Flagship with its 6cm loner nose and 2cm of setback with directional camber you should be leaving the powder to people who know how to ride it. 

I am trying to tell you that it doesnt make sense to pick something purpose built for powder over something that is purpose built as a freeride board (which strictly includes good powder performance) just cause you couldnt stay up on your old deck.

While it may do fine on hardpack, a 152 with a 25.6 waist and a 8.9 sidecut vs. A 154 with a 24.6 and a 7.9... I dont see the benefit of having the pow specific board over the freeride board when more of your days are spent not in deep snow.

The Flagship will be much more fun on groomers, with its narrower waist and deeper sidecut, where most of your time is spent.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

Nivek said:


> If at 145 lbs you cant float on a 154 Flagship with its 6cm loner nose and 2cm of setback with directional camber you should be leaving the powder to people who know how to ride it.
> 
> I am trying to tell you that it doesnt make sense to pick something purpose built for powder over something that is purpose built as a freeride board (which strictly includes good powder performance) just cause you couldnt stay up on your old deck.
> 
> While it may do fine on hardpack, a 152 with a 25.6 waist and a 8.9 sidecut vs. A 154 with a 24.6 and a 7.9... I dont see the benefit of having the pow specific board over the freeride board when more of your days are spent not in deep snow.


Nivek, 
The fact is, the reason i am buying a powder deck is to perform exceptionally in powder. While getting to powder, and to go down the mntns with my friends, i would prefer a hovey to do both. I understand that the flagship or whatever is a good all around mntn board, but it's just not for me, I want something that excels in powder. The flagship excels in groomed runs from what i hear. 
Thanks anyways:dunno:


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

I was in the same situation 52 or 56, I'm also 5' 7" 150lbs. Shoe size 7.5, which is the same shoe size as Jermey Jones. In fact I meet him a few years ago here in Sacramento. He's like the same height and weight. That's why I knew the Hovercraft was going to definitley work for me! I myself, think of a 52 as park board. I normally ride boards anywhere from 56 to 61. If you like bombing groomers go for a longer board. I see you also have been a victim of "Flipping"...then defintely get the Hovercraft, that short tail will save you from going over the handlebar. Plus the mellow magnatraction will hold an edge at high speed.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

RichnNorcal said:


> I was in the same situation 52 or 56, I'm also 5' 7" 150lbs. Shoe size 7.5, which is the same shoe size as Jermey Jones. In fact I meet him a few years ago here in Sacramento. He's like the same height and weight. That's why I knew the Hovercraft was going to definitley work for me! I myself, think of a 52 as park board. I normally ride boards anywhere from 56 to 61. If you like bombing groomers go for a longer board. I see you also have been a victim of "Flipping"...then defintely get the Hovercraft, that short tail will save you from going over the handlebar. Plus the mellow magnatraction will hold an edge at high speed.


so you got one? how does it work? based on what i said, a 52 or 56 for me? I perfer agility over pow, but want a balance:yahoo:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

forum said:


> so you got one? how does it work? based on what i said, a 52 or 56 for me? I perfer agility over pow, but want a balance:yahoo:




Same specs as you...size 9 boot. The 156 floats uphill on slush. Really. Impossible to get stuck with that thing. just warn your friends NOT to follow you on flat tree pow runs...they will get stuck and hate you.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*thanks!*



KIRKRIDER said:


> Same specs as you...size 9 boot. The 156 floats uphill on slush. Really. Impossible to get stuck with that thing. just warn your friends NOT to follow you on flat tree pow runs...they will get stuck and hate you.


im size 9 boot as well! Do you think there is any agility difference between 156 and 152


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

forum said:


> Nivek,
> The fact is, the reason i am buying a powder deck is to perform exceptionally in powder. While getting to powder, and to go down the mntns with my friends, i would prefer a hovey to do both. I understand that the flagship or whatever is a good all around mntn board, but it's just not for me, I want something that excels in powder. The flagship excels in groomed runs from what i hear.
> Thanks anyways:dunno:


Right yeah, the 6cm longer nose, 2cm of setback, and directional camrock makes it a groomer board.

Well, enjoy never riding switch ever again and your long drawn out never tight carves on your pow board you'll ride more on groomers than in pow.

And get the 52. You'll float fine and it'll be more nimble.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

forum said:


> im size 9 boot as well! Do you think there is any agility difference between 156 and 152



For sure.... but the 156 feels shorter because of the rocker nose...very agile in the woods, at least for me...my other board is a 158 Arbor A-Frame...love that one too. if you want float....the 156 displaces as much surface as a 178 vm board... it's like riding a flying carpet.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*salutations*



Nivek said:


> Right yeah, the 6cm longer nose, 2cm of setback, and directional camrock makes it a groomer board.
> 
> Well, enjoy never riding switch ever again and your long drawn out never tight carves on your pow board you'll ride more on groomers than in pow.
> 
> And get the 52. You'll float fine and it'll be more nimble.


even though you hate me  you helped me some. thanks alot :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

Yup, I've had it for 2yrs now. It's turning into my quiver killer board, I love riding this thing, so agile! Turns on a dime, even though its a wider board, the way the reverse camber is only set in the tip and tail with rest being a camber board. The HC is incredible, its true about a 156 with the volume of a 178 board. I don't think you would have any trouble with the 56. The difference of 4cm is about 1.5", so its totally up to you. You don't have even lean back, when transferring from groomed to ungroomed. From the lift I've seen some crazy "Ragdolling" from riders like you, who would go from mach 10 on the groomers then hit deep snow, sink the tail and start flipping...looks brutal to me. I've been riding for over 20 years, this board is sooo legit!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Right yeah, the 6cm longer nose, 2cm of setback, and directional camrock makes it a groomer board.
> 
> Well, enjoy never riding switch ever again and your long drawn out never tight carves on your pow board you'll ride more on groomers than in pow.
> 
> And get the 52. You'll float fine and it'll be more nimble.



Amazingly enough yes. I love to carve with the Arbor, but the Hovy has such a stubby stiff tail that works really well for carving too...Guaranteed not like the full camber Arbor, bur still very good for that shape!


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*last question*

all you guys have been great help, one last question, should a snowboard be taller or shorter than you? or about the same


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

it doesnt matter how long the snowboard is in relation to your hieght.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

huckfin said:


> he already stated he is getting a hovercraft, he is not asking for your advice on other boards, he wanted to know which hovercraft size would suit his weight best.


Question: "which hovercraft size would suit his weight best"?
Answer: None, considering his intended use.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Riding a dedicated pow stick on groomers fucking sucks. Sure, it's fine to get to and from pow stashes, but you don't want a dedicated pow stick for an everyday board. If you're gonna go with a single stick, don't go with something so single dimension. Get an all-mountain board. Jack of all trades, master of none type.

I used to have a pretty sizable quiver of sticks, but I can't ride as much as I used to and I'm down to just three solid boards now. My rock board, a NS Proto for my everyday board, and a Capita Charlie Slasher for my pow stick. Without question, if I was limited to one stick, I'd go with something similar to the Proto. Mid flex, true twin or slight setback. A Hovercraft (or Charlie Slasher, for that matter) as your only stick would fucking suck. On 90% of days, you'd be sacrificing a lot for that 10% of days (if you're lucky) that you get a good deep day.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Riding a dedicated pow stick on groomers fucking sucks. Sure, it's fine to get to and from pow stashes, but you don't want a dedicated pow stick for an everyday board. If you're gonna go with a single stick, don't go with something so single dimension. Get an all-mountain board. Jack of all trades, master of none type.
> 
> I used to have a pretty sizable quiver of sticks, but I can't ride as much as I used to and I'm down to just three solid boards now. My rock board, a NS Proto for my everyday board, and a Capita Charlie Slasher for my pow stick. Without question, if I was limited to one stick, I'd go with something similar to the Proto. Mid flex, true twin or slight setback. A Hovercraft (or Charlie Slasher, for that matter) as your only stick would fucking suck. On 90% of days, you'd be sacrificing a lot for that 10% of days (if you're lucky) that you get a good deep day.


+1, exactly that. I am based in Hokkaido for winters, getting more powder in a season than most people in a decade and even then I would *still *not consider a pure pow stick for a one-board quiver.
Get an all-mountain or freeride stick with some pow specific features (like the Flagship, NS Cobra, etc.). If you have problems riding any of those boards in powder it is rider/technique issue, not a limitation of the board.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

IMO a dedicated pow board for everyday riding is a great option, especially if you don't prefer to duck out your stance, if you've got no intention of riding switch then a pow board for everyday use rocks. of course i grew up riding in the pnw and we get a lot of pow days; i feel i can ride any board, any length on groomers, cannot say the same for pow. most all of my friends all ride pow sticks all day everyday, no matter the conditions. it's really all about personal preference and i'm not gonna tell someone they should not buy the board they want. *shrug* i'm not trying to be a parent on here.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

huckfin said:


> IMO a dedicated pow board for everyday riding is a great option, especially if you don't prefer to duck out your stance, if you've got no intention of riding switch then a pow board for everyday use is a great option. of course i grew up riding in the pnw and we get a lot of pow days; i feel i can ride any board, any length on groomers, cannot say the same for pow. most all of my friends all ride pow sticks all day everyday, no matter the conditions. it's really all about personal preference and i'm not gonna tell someone they should not buy the board they want. *shrug* i'm not trying to be a parent on here.


i luvs huckfin, all you guys dont really understand. or well, what I could do is hire a private helicopter to ride me over groomed runs, cause obviously the magne traction hovercraft with incredibly flat taper and amazing balance cant.. handle... groomers.... oh well.... ill just go mainstream NvrSummer...not.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Get whatever you want. You've been given some good advice in this thread but it looks like you're gonna ignore it like a typical fucking Texan. Please tell me you plan on shredding those hardpack groomers on your Hovercraft while wearing Wranglers. LOL


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Get whatever you want. You've been given some good advice in this thread but it looks like you're gonna ignore it like a typical fucking Texan. Please tell me you plan on shredding those hardpack groomers on your Hovercraft while wearing Wranglers. LOL


why are you acting like a 14 yr old girl trying to sour this guys purchase decision? what difference does it make to you? STFU already :thumbsdown:


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

huckfin said:


> why are you acting like a 14 yr old girl trying to sour this guys purchase decision? what difference does it make to you? STFU already :thumbsdown:


i second that. And I dont live in texas. texas would be awesome to live in tho


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*why does it even matter*

as long as your havin fun, the board dont matter. im fine with the hovercraft because its relatively versatile, and also it is pretty darn cheap comparatively. linvillegorge you probably have a burton or NS or CAPITA or any of those huge companies that say they make in austria at the elan factory but are actually... made in china


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

also remember that once you buy a new snowboard you can never sell it and buy another one... so make sure you absolutely buy the one that's perfect for you, as it will be the board you ride for the rest of your life. :dizzy:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think it's just dumb to buy a board that is obviously ill suited for the intended purpose. But, arguing with an idiot is even dumber than buying the wrong board, so joke's on me. Like I said, buy what you want.

Thinking that NS and Capita are made in China goes right along with the thought process that leads one to believe that a Hovercraft is well suited for groomer cruising. Hope you enjoy your board. Best of luck.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I think it's just dumb to buy a board that is obviously ill suited for the intended purpose. But, arguing with an idiot is even dumber than buying the wrong board, so joke's on me. Like I said, buy what you want.
> 
> Thinking that NS and Capita are made in China goes right along with the thought process that leads one to believe that a Hovercraft is well suited for groomer cruising. Hope you enjoy your board. Best of luck.


ns is made in colorado, i was talking about burton. capita makes some ugly a$$ boards, so china:icon_scratch:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

forum said:


> as long as your havin fun, the board dont matter. im fine with the hovercraft because its relatively versatile, and also it is pretty darn cheap comparatively. linvillegorge you probably have a burton or NS or CAPITA or any of those huge companies that say they make in austria at the elan factory but are actually... made in china


Soooo Never Summer is pretty much a 3 or 4 tier brand, Capita is a 3 tier, Burton is obviously a Tier 1... So your idea of large companies is confusing. Capitas are all made at Elan in Austria, construction styles dont lie. Burtons are made in China and Austria. Never Summer is clearly made in Denver, Colorado. Your precious Jones is done by Nidecker, in Tunisia as of this year. Hows that taste? 

By the way do you also tell your auto mechanic or dentist that he's doing it wrong and you know better than they? That's what you're doing here. Take your lack of knowledge and stay in Texas.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I think it's just dumb to buy a board that is obviously ill suited for the intended purpose. But, arguing with an idiot is even dumber than buying the wrong board, so joke's on me. Like I said, buy what you want.


name calling on an internet forum? really? just because you have a high post count doesn't mean you what's good for everyone, you're really making yourself look like a class act, and all because someone won't buy what you tell them to buy, give it up already ya little baby. geezus...


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

Why all the hate? Geez... Relax, it's only snowboarding....


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*thats what i said*

thats what i said:yahoo:


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

Forum, I Just found this on SBF Posted on 01/10/12 Review: 2012 Jones Hovercraft 156. Very interesting personal testimony on how it rides in all conditions.....

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboard-reviews/45224-review-2012-jones-hovercraft-156-a.html


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*...*



RichnNorcal said:


> Forum, I Just found this on SBF Posted on 01/10/12 Review: 2012 Jones Hovercraft 156. Very interesting personal testimony on how it rides in all conditions.....
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboard-reviews/45224-review-2012-jones-hovercraft-156-a.html


TELL HIM COACH, IM READY, PUT ME BACK IN THE GAME :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

forum said:


> Nivek,
> The fact is, the reason i am buying a powder deck is to perform exceptionally in powder. While getting to powder, and to go down the mntns with my friends, i would prefer a hovey to do both. I understand that the flagship or whatever is a good all around mntn board, but it's just not for me, I want something that excels in powder. The flagship excels in groomed runs from what i hear.
> Thanks anyways:dunno:


Yeah you are totally contradicting yourself. You have said repeatedly in the thread you aren't looking for a board to excel in powder, just carving. The wider waist and sidecut of the hovercraft will not help you while carving groomers. It will take more effort and not be fun. With all the different camber profiles out there on the market as well I find it hard to believe you can't find a board that will be more fun on groomers and help you float better in powder. I for one would like to know how deep the "powder" is you encounter. That would give a lot better idea, and I think you should be more open to trying other boards, having ridden a powder specific board before with a short tail, I can tell you you will not enjoy it if all you are doing is bombing groomers.




forum said:


> as long as your havin fun, the board dont matter. im fine with the hovercraft because its relatively versatile, and also it is pretty darn cheap comparatively. linvillegorge you probably have a burton or NS or CAPITA or any of those huge companies that say they make in austria at the elan factory but are actually... made in china


Dude you are the ultimate troll and don't know shit. Capita IS made at Elan in Austria. Your beloved Jones is made in a much more questionable factory, in fact Nidecker pretty much refuses to tell exactly where Jones/Stash/Yes boards are made. And there have been a lot of shit Jones boards come out of their factory since they have opened. Maybe you should do some research and pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*response*



airblaster503 said:


> Yeah you are totally contradicting yourself. You have said repeatedly in the thread you aren't looking for a board to excel in powder, just carving. The wider waist and sidecut of the hovercraft will not help you while carving groomers. It will take more effort and not be fun. With all the different camber profiles out there on the market as well I find it hard to believe you can't find a board that will be more fun on groomers and help you float better in powder. I for one would like to know how deep the "powder" is you encounter. That would give a lot better idea, and I think you should be more open to trying other boards, having ridden a powder specific board before with a short tail, I can tell you you will not enjoy it if all you are doing is bombing groomers.


hey airblaster,
Yeah, you could interpret it as that, but to get to powder, Ill have to go through groomers, and frankly, im not going to go backcountry, more sidecountry. I WANT a powder board, but if you see reviews, most powder boards have such a taper that allows them to perform amazing in powder, but not good at all in groomed runs. HOWEVER the hovey has the best of both worlds. even if its not the best, performing average in both areas is good enough for me. just a matter of personal opinion i:dizzy: guess


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

forum said:


> hey airblaster,
> Yeah, you could interpret it as that, but to get to powder, Ill have to go through groomers, and frankly, im not going to go backcountry, more sidecountry. I WANT a powder board, but if you see reviews, most powder boards have such a taper that allows them to perform amazing in powder, but not good at all in groomed runs. HOWEVER the hovey has the best of both worlds. even if its not the best, performing average in both areas is good enough for me. just a matter of personal opinion i:dizzy: guess


Yeah continue to contradict yourself. You are trying to justify a pure powder board even when you say you ride groomers most of the time and are only into a bit of sidecountry. If you are hell bent on a powder board for every day riding, get a Capita Charlie Slasher, it will perform much better than the Hovercraft for the riding you are describing. It will turn faster, it will float just as good while allowing you to ride a centered stance, and you can ride it switch if ever needed.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

huckfin said:


> name calling on an internet forum? really? just because you have a high post count doesn't mean you what's good for everyone, you're really making yourself look like a class act, and all because someone won't buy what you tell them to buy, give it up already ya little baby. geezus...


He's an idiot because he thinks NS and Capita are made in China.

But, maybe I'm mistaken. Maybe Colorado Blvd. and I-70 has relocated to the outskirts of Shangha.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

airblaster503 said:


> Yeah continue to contradict yourself. You are trying to justify a pure powder board even when you say you ride groomers most of the time and are only into a bit of sidecountry. If you are hell bent on a powder board for every day riding, get a Capita Charlie Slasher, it will perform much better than the Hovercraft for the riding you are describing. It will turn faster, it will float just as good while allowing you to ride a centered stance, and you can ride it switch if ever needed.


... the hovercraft isn't a pure powder board. its that + more. Pllleasse dont argue... ive already argued with so many people.... plus, both you and I wont know until we've ridden it. If you want to tell me that the jones hovey is only good for powder and nothing else... please go do research on this board. Thanks.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> He's an idiot because he thinks NS and Capita are made in China.


ns is made in colorado and capita is OUTSOURCED TO THE LAME AS HELL ELAN FACTORY which really... isn't much better than china. If youve seen chinese snowboard factories they arnt bad.... well.... you get the idea. I said ns was mainstream. you misinterpreted it as ns in china.... sorry if i was unclear. :bowdown:


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

forum said:


> ... the hovercraft isn't a pure powder board. its that + more. Pllleasse dont argue... ive already argued with so many people.... plus, both you and I wont know until we've ridden it. If you want to tell me that the jones hovey is only good for powder and nothing else... please go do research on this board. Thanks.


Either you are delusional or mildly retarded if you actually think the Hovercraft is designed as anything but a dedicated powder board. But really I don't care what you buy. And quality of the boards Elan puts out is way more consistent/better than the factory Jones has been using.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

forum said:


> ns is made in colorado and capita is OUTSOURCED TO THE LAME AS HELL ELAN FACTORY which really... isn't much better than china.


You are talking out your ass right now. 

Elan has been making ski's longer than nearly every other factory in the world. That factory has the highest end equipment and is the most advanced full production factory in the world. Their full production press is the same style Burton uses at the Craig Kelly prototype factory. 

Oh and your lame ass Elan factory, yeah pretty sure that's where Jones 2014 is being made. Go fuck yourself and leave snowboarding alone.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread is so full of win. Forum go suck on the end of a shotgun please and end your pathetic mentally challenged life. You are the reason people from Texas are mocked.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

forum said:


> ... the hovercraft isn't a pure powder board. its that + more. Pllleasse dont argue...


No need to argue, because that statement is so utterly and completely incorrect that any debate would be pointless.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

So I'm 220lbs 6'4" I took my new Hovercraft 160 out today for the first time in 2ft of powder on groomers and way deeper in the side country. It rode awesome in the powder but as they day went on and the snow went to shit I got hella bounced around. At one point my buddy looks at me and was like "you are really getting bucked around" I didn't even have to say it to him he could just see me getting tossed. Its great on and pow and compact for speed but when its gets crudy and chopped up its not so forgiving. I have ridden a bunch of boards this season cause I just buy and sell to get feeling of what I like and by far this board has been the worst in the chop. I have a 164 charlie waiting to be ridden next pow day hoping it does better in the shit end of day snow. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

i don't know who this guy is but i think he has ridden the hovercraft a few times, listen to what he has to say..

2011 Jones Snowboard Sneak Peek - The Hovercraft - YouTube

you guys that haven't ridden the board can stfu cuz you are just talking out of your ass, you guys that have and say it sucks in anything but powder, perhaps you should learn to ride.. cuz it's not the board, it you that is the problem...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

huckfin said:


> i don't know who this guy is but i think he has ridden the hovercraft a few times, listen to what he has to say..
> 
> 2011 Jones Snowboard Sneak Peek - The Hovercraft - YouTube
> 
> you guys that haven't ridden the board can stfu cuz you are just talking out of your ass, you guys that have and say it sucks in anything but powder, perhaps you should learn to ride.. cuz it's not the board, it you that is the problem...


I could ride a 210 radd air tanker in the park and jib with it doesn't mean I would want it. Think before you post dipshit.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

huckfin said:


> i don't know who this guy is but i think he has ridden the hovercraft a few times, listen to what he has to say..
> 
> 2011 Jones Snowboard Sneak Peek - The Hovercraft - YouTube
> 
> you guys that haven't ridden the board can stfu cuz you are just talking out of your ass, you guys that have and say it sucks in anything but powder, perhaps you should learn to ride.. cuz it's not the board, it you that is the problem...


Seriously? You mean the guy who's boards they are is telling you that they ride good everywhere? Oh holy fuck balls that's convincing.

All respect to Jeremy Jones the man is a visionary and is pivotal to snowboarding's existence. But he is also a company owner giving you a schpeel about a board he designed. Is that board his choice when he is navigating the gnar? Fuck no. Watch the films, it's a Flagship or a Solution. On top of that, JJ is going to be stable riding through push mounds the size of bears on a garage door. And then drop a cliff on it.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I could ride a 210 radd air tanker in the park and jib with it doesn't mean I would want it. Think before you post dipshit.


when did anyone ask you what you wanted? what purpose are you even serving by posting in this thread? upping your post count to make it appear as if you know what you are talking about, i bet 90% of your posts are just like this one... pointless and self serving, you obviously don't know much about what you are trying to talking about.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

huckfin said:


> when did anyone ask you what you wanted? what purpose are you even serving by posting in this thread? upping your post count to make it appear as if you know what you are talking about, i bet 90% of your posts are just like this one... pointless and self serving, you obviously don't know much about what you are trying to talking about.


What the hell are you talking about? We have been trying to explain that while it will get you through groomers just fine and all, if groomers is the focus picking a board that "just" gets by on groomers doesn't make sense. 

Again, I could chop down a tree with an axe, I'd rather use a chain saw. 

Wrong tool for the job.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

huckfin said:


> i don't know who this guy is but i think he has ridden the hovercraft a few times, listen to what he has to say..
> 
> 2011 Jones Snowboard Sneak Peek - The Hovercraft - YouTube
> 
> you guys that haven't ridden the board can stfu cuz you are just talking out of your ass, you guys that have and say it sucks in anything but powder, perhaps you should learn to ride.. cuz it's not the board, it you that is the problem...


Well, let's see: He refers to it as a powder board - sure he talks about it having a wider range than other 'traditional' pow boards, but he still specifically calls it a *powder* deck. Not once does he mention groomers.

Of course, there is also this from the Jones Snowboards website:


> The Hovercraft is not a snowboard. It’s a *powder riding phenomenon* that goes beyond mere board design. Hovercrafting is a way of life, a life of *slaying deep pow* without having to ride an aircraft carrier-sized shred stick. The Hovercraft *packs all the float* you’ll ever need in a trim explosive package.
> 
> The blunt nose and directional rocker of the Hovercraft *keep you partying in the pow*, while the stiff tail and Mellow Magne-Traction lock in *stability when the fresh tracks are gone*. *Blower, crud or crust* are no match for the Hovercraft as *it floats through it all* without sacrificing maneuverability in mixed conditions.


 (Emphases mine).

Yeah, sounds like a real carve happy, groomer slaying quiver killer... [/Sarcasm]


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Seriously? You mean the guy who's boards they are is telling you that they ride good everywhere? Oh holy fuck balls that's convincing.
> 
> All respect to Jeremy Jones the man is a visionary and is pivotal to snowboarding's existence. But he is also a company owner giving you a schpeel about a board he designed. Is that board his choice when he is navigating the gnar? Fuck no. Watch the films, it's a Flagship or a Solution. On top of that, JJ is going to be stable riding through push mounds the size of bears on a garage door. And then drop a cliff on it.


have you even ridden the board that you are trying to give advice on dude? get a grip and get over it, you don't know it all just because you sit on this forum all day and bash other members for not following your random advice. the hovercraft is absolutely a blast to ride in all sorts of conditions besides pow... it is my only board? NO! is it my everyday board? NO! but i never said it was... i gave my opinion on the board because i've ridden it, everything you are saying is just regurgitated random info from who knows where.. you have no ground to stand on, you don't konw what you are talking about.


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

huckfin is joining forum on that list of posters that are mildly retarded. Neither have any idea what they are talking about. But hey it isn't my money, and forum sounds like an idiot so I hope he goes out and blows his wad on a board that doesn't work for him. My guess though is he seems to have bought so much into it, before even riding it, no matter how bad it is, in his mildly retarded mind he is going to continue to tell himself it is the best ride he has ever had.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

huckfin said:


> the hovercraft is absolutely not just a pow board, it kicks ass on groomers and in the crud as well, the only thing it cannot do is be ridden switch.


It's funny in your first post you said it cannot ride switch. But Jeremy Jones says it rides switch well.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Well, let's see: He refers to it as a powder board - sure he talks about it having a wider range than other 'traditional' pow boards, but he still specifically calls it a *powder* deck. Not once does he mention groomers.
> 
> Of course, there is also this from the Jones Snowboards website:
> (Emphases mine).
> ...


you likely have not ridden the board either, you are offering advice about something you have no experience with. but hey, your post count is going up so you do have that to look forward to . :dunno:



Parkerross said:


> It's funny in your first post you said it cannot ride switch. But Jeremy Jones says it rides switch well.


it's true i would not ride it switch and i have never tried.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

huckfin said:


> when did anyone ask you what you wanted? what purpose are you even serving by posting in this thread? upping your post count to make it appear as if you know what you are talking about, i bet 90% of your posts are just like this one... pointless and self serving, you obviously don't know much about what you are trying to talking about.


Oh fuck you got me so good. Perhaps it's because you troglodytes are over here spewing misinformation at every chance that I'm posting. Post counts mean fuckall. 

The Hovercraft is designed to be ridden in pow it's what makes it a quiver board and not a quiver of one board. The smaller shape with the minor tail means it's a back foot deck, by that you put your weight on that back foot to lift the nose and float. This also lessens its edge grip and sidecut length, but then again you all knowing rider of the PNW must clearly know that.

I love how you posted a Jeremy Jones review of the deck. Why yes why would the owner and pro rider ever say his boards can't do it all? Not like his paycheck depends on his ability to endorse the product and sell it.

Like I said fucktard think before you ever post. Also pretty sure I've ridden more boards in month than you have in your lifetime.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Like I said fucktard think before you ever post. Also pretty sure I've ridden more boards in month than you have in your lifetime.


that's an interesting assumption as you know absolutely nothing about me or who i am, how long i've been riding, etc.. but i know your type for sure...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

huckfin said:


> that's an interesting assumption as you know absolutely nothing about me or who i am, how long i've been riding, etc.. but i know your type for sure...


It's not that interesting. You're just thick.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

it's really pathetic how butt hurt you guys all are becasue you could not talk this kid out of buying the snowboard he wanted to buy... grow up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

huckfin said:


> that's an interesting assumption as you know absolutely nothing about me or who i am, how long i've been riding, etc.. but i know your type for sure...


Here this speaks volumes about you.



huckfin said:


> i have last years jones flagship 161 that i'd let go for a decent price, currently has union sl bindings on it.
> 
> i also have last years jones hovercraft 156 that has one day on it..
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I know a bunch about you after this post. Care to keep going Mr. I rode it for 1 fucking day.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Here this speaks volumes about you.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I know a bunch about you after this post. Care to keep going Mr. I rode it for 1 fucking day.


i had two of them dipshit, try again.. but it's nice to know you're so interested in me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL

Owned.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not but I find it funny how bent you are on trying to prove your point to some fucktard that is going to ride a pow board on groomers. Albeit a fucktard that has no clue what he's spouting about because he's probably ridden 6 days in his life. Keep going buddy you're amusing, remind me of every douche bag from Seattle I ever met.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

you guys are seriously a joke.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I do work in Internet humor.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This is starting to make sense. You want this board to seem like the end all be all of snowboards cause you're trying to sell the ones you don't want anymore. 

Boost the product, you make money. Nice.

Go away.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

internet egomaniacs get so butt hurt when noobs don't listen to them, then they bash them.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

huckfin said:


> you likely have not ridden the board either, you are offering advice about something you have no experience with. but hey, your post count is going up so you do have that to look forward to . :dunno:


Never mind that our stores happily recommend the Hovercraft to customers. Just not to people who specify requirements like the OP - because it is not the right board for that...

But I am done feeding the trolls.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a big dick swinging contest woo hoo! Keep posting buddy you'll catch up to us soon at this rate.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

huckfin said:


> you guys are seriously a joke.


says the guy advocating a Hovercraft for a groomer cruiser :yahoo:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Seriously? You mean the guy who's boards they are is telling you that they ride good everywhere? Oh holy fuck balls that's convincing.
> 
> All respect to Jeremy Jones the man is a visionary and is pivotal to snowboarding's existence. But he is also a company owner giving you a schpeel about a board he designed.* Is that board his choice when he is navigating the gnar? Fuck no. Watch the films*, it's a Flagship or a Solution. On top of that, JJ is going to be stable riding through push mounds the size of bears on a garage door. And then drop a cliff on it.



In Further he rides Kaerazu (refered to as catface in the movie) on the hovercraft. It's definitely more than just a powder board. I'd call it a hybrid like the charlie slasher, malolo, barracuda types. But it has such a long nose that you can size down on it


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*thanks*

I really have nothing to say. this font is pretty cool though. Nidvek, stop raging, apparently, according to your sig, you hate snowboarding, so go back to your mountain of mordor. I dont understand why you guys dont believe the fact that the hovercraft is more than a pow board. IT IS. The taper is shallow, and the board is a hybrid between a powder and a non tapered board. Its meant for powder, but more as well. Airblasters gonna come in herre and say "oh, your contradicting yourself". How many of you people actually own a hovey? Here's to you guys: :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I own a Hovercraft. On a pow day it's awesome, makes a huge difference compared to my TRice in the deep stuff, floats great and saves your legs. It's also pretty damn awesome on a regular resort day. It's fast, really good on groomers, decent on jumps. I still prefer the TRice on the regular days though because it's better in moguls and at top speed compared to the Hovercraft, also I think it handles ice a bit better than the Hovercraft. The big nose on the Hovercraft chatters at top speed in the chop of course and is a bit harder to point through tight moguls. 

I could easily ride my Hovercraft on a regular day and still have a blast though...in fact I have done so, a few times. Would I be happy with it being my only board? Probably not...but that's only really because I have access to another board. The Hovercraft kicks ass in pow though so much that if I had to choose only one board for everything I think it would be a tough choice....I might lean towards the Hovercraft to be honest.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I own a Hovercraft. On a pow day it's awesome, makes a huge difference compared to my TRice in the deep stuff, floats great and saves your legs. It's also pretty damn awesome on a regular resort day. It's fast, really good on groomers, decent on jumps. I still prefer the TRice on the regular days though because it's better in moguls and at top speed compared to the Hovercraft, also I think it handles ice a bit better than the Hovercraft. The big nose on the Hovercraft chatters at top speed in the chop of course and is a bit harder to point through tight moguls.
> 
> I could easily ride my Hovercraft on a regular day and still have a blast though...in fact I have done so, a few times. Would I be happy with it being my only board? Probably not...but that's only really because I have access to another board. The Hovercraft kicks ass in pow though so much that if I had to choose only one board for everything I think it would be a tough choice....I might lean towards the Hovercraft to be honest.


case and point :eusa_clap:


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

forum said:


> case and point :eusa_clap:


Oh, you got them alright. Your money, buy whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I rode the 160 the other day, it keeps the nose up in powder but its a noodle of a board and has pretty poor edge hold. It needs to be stiffer. I was very disappointed in it to be honest.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

In reality, if this dude ends up getting one I highly doubt he's going to regret the purchase anyway. With that said, however, I'm gonna play devil's advocate here.

The 2012 review I wrote here was pretty lame. I've got 52 days on the 156. I'll ride it in any condition unless if I have to worry about rocks. But there are better and more fun boards out there for hard snow but still float exceptionally well. So if I were you, *I would not pull the trigger on a hovercraft.* 

*A better idea would be to do more research.* Look in to the Salomon Sick Stick or Powder Snake.

But to answer the op's original question, I would go with the 152 (that is if you really *MUST* buy the board.)



forum said:


> ill just go mainstream NvrSummer...not.


WOW, If you are really concerned about being oh so mainstream, have a look at Trapper Snowboards. Or Nightmare Development's reissue of Terry Kidwell's 1985 model:
















I'm beginning to think you want to buy the hovercraft just because it's not a popsicle shaped snowboard. 




ETM said:


> I rode the 160 the other day, it keeps the nose up in powder but its a noodle of a board and has pretty poor edge hold. It needs to be stiffer. I was very disappointed in it to be honest.


It's not for everyone I guess. I had a friend of a friend complain that it was too stiff. I guess it all depends what you want out of it. I don't have any trouble with edge hold but that's most likely because I'm actually small for the 156. But, my buddy who also rides a 156 and is about 185lbs doesn't have any issues or complaints with edge hold either.


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

ETM said:


> I rode the 160 the other day, it keeps the nose up in powder but its a noodle of a board and has pretty poor edge hold. It needs to be stiffer. I was very disappointed in it to be honest.


I totally agree that it's not stiff enough. I have the 160 and was actually surprised about that considering it's supposed to be a dedicated powder board. That is my only complaint though...

To the OP, what size of board do you usually ride? To me this board rides 5-6cms longer than your typical board. So a 152 feels like a 157-158.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

^^^^ why does a powder board have to be stiff?


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Supra said:


> ^^^^ why does a powder board have to be stiff?


they don't; but a stiff pow specific board often works well in conditions other than soft snow. i much prefer a super soft flex in very light powder, the harder the snow, the less i want my pow board to flex. 

* really comes down to personal preference and riding style


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, they don't have to be stiff. You can pretty much ride anything in pow. Here in Japan we get silly deep stuff though and noodles are no good. There are two different types of flex to think about when considering the stiffness of a board; longitudinal and torsional. Torsional doesn't matter as much because that is more about edge control and that's not something you need to worry about in pow. Longitudinal makes a really big difference though. If your board has a lot of longitudinal flex in deep pow it ends up taking on a bit of a banana shape, which causes the board to sink and also slows you down quite a bit. As a result, your turns aren't as crisp and it feels like there is a delay before you can initiate a turn. Most riders probably won't even notice this as a problem until they find themselves trying to navigate tight trees.

The Jones board has different flexes throughout the board (the tail is stiffer for example) and the torsional flex is crazy soft (which doesn't matter too much) but the longitudinal flex is too much in my opinion and totally unnecessary.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Supra said:


> ^^^^ why does a powder board have to be stiff?


Powder doesnt always fall on flat ground. I rode the hovercraft over terrain that was powder covered sastrugi and wind lips etc. My normal board eats up this terrain so it highlighted just how lacking the performance of the hovercraft is due to its softness.


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah. I was going to add to my above post that transitioning between snow types is where you really notice the problems with this board. You get too much pop and it becomes hard to control. My other powder board smashes through anything when I'm transitioning between snow types.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

Black Mountain said:


> Yeah. I was going to add to my above post that transitioning between snow types is where you really notice the problems with this board. You get too much pop and it becomes hard to control. My other powder board smashes through anything when I'm transitioning between snow types.


So, What powder board is the best in your opinion? And how does it relate to the Jones Hovey. I'm tempted to know :blowup::3tens::sarcasm::tempted:


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

My favorite board to ride in deep pow is the Burton Fish. The model I ride though is from 2008 and is stiffer than what they produce now. There is also a company here in Japan called GentemStick that make boards to suit the local conditions. They are pricey but so sweet!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Black Mountain said:


> Yeah, they don't have to be stiff. You can pretty much ride anything in pow. Here in Japan we get silly deep stuff though and noodles are no good. There are two different types of flex to think about when considering the stiffness of a board; longitudinal and torsional. Torsional doesn't matter as much because that is more about edge control and that's not something you need to worry about in pow. Longitudinal makes a really big difference though. If your board has a lot of longitudinal flex in deep pow it ends up taking on a bit of a banana shape, which causes the board to sink and also slows you down quite a bit. As a result, your turns aren't as crisp and it feels like there is a delay before you can initiate a turn. Most riders probably won't even notice this as a problem until they find themselves trying to navigate tight trees.
> 
> The Jones board has different flexes throughout the board (the tail is stiffer for example) and the torsional flex is crazy soft (which doesn't matter too much) but the longitudinal flex is too much in my opinion and totally unnecessary.


Ever ridden a gyrator? That's a noodle and its awesome in silly deep pow.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

ETM said:


> Powder doesnt always fall on flat ground. I rode the hovercraft over terrain that was powder covered sastrugi and wind lips etc. My normal board eats up this terrain so it highlighted just how lacking the performance of the hovercraft is due to its softness.


Isn't your normal board a 180? An extra 20cm of nose does loads to eat up the crud


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Supra said:


> Isn't your normal board a 180? An extra 20cm of nose does loads to eat up the crud


Its all about stiffness mate. A stiff board carves well, chops crud well, handles high speed well. Hovercraft doesnt do these things well and if you think it does theres not much i can say about it except you need to try a stiffer board to see what im talking about.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Thought we were talking about pow boards here ;-)


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

I haven't ridden the Gyrator, and sure I'll give it a try some day when I have a chance, but to date all soft boards I've tried have been useless in the conditions I'm used to riding in. Once you start getting into the 30-40cm+ range of fresh pow you don't want to be on a board that is "good in blahblah and also good in blahblah". You want a stiff dedicated powder board.
I like my Hovercraft and think it's a cool board but its softness doesn't lend itself well to riding pow in Japan.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, the fish you like so much isn't considered a stiff board. It's quite middle of the burton line stiff. Anyways, all I'm trying to say is soft powder boards let you feel the pow better and give a more surfy feeling.
Not saying the hover fits that bill. All I know is JJ did kaerazu on the hover, and my friend rides his in all conditions and slays it


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

The 2007-2008 model that I ride is stiff as hell and nothing like what they are producing now (I already mentioned this)... It is absolutely not middle of the line for stiffness in a Burton board. It's almost as stiff as they come.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

French big mountain freerider Xavier de le Rue talks speed - ESPN
_How important is your equipment, especially the stiffness of your set-up when you start hitting terminal velocity?_
"You will not believe me but when I ride I barely close my boots. And my board, although long when I hit big lines (167), isn't stiff at all. It's funny that everyone thinks that big speed and big jumps mean stiff boots and board. Whenever I ride new gear, especially the boots, it really takes me a while before I can feel comfortable. The stiffness makes me lose a lot of my feeling under the feet."

I've ridden four different Gentemsticks, the Rocket Fish, Super Fish, Zephyr, and the Mini Mantaray. I like my hovercraft better than all four of those boards. No one should have to get duped into spending the price of 2 splitboards for one gentemdick. _(The Rocket Fish was actually and awesome board. Had the best turn out of any board I've ever ridden but just lacked speed.)_


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

Black Mountain said:


> The 2007-2008 model that I ride is stiff as hell and nothing like what they are producing now (I already mentioned this)... It is absolutely not middle of the line for stiffness in a Burton board. It's almost as stiff as they come.


Have you ridden the newer fishes? How does the float compare? No swallowtail on the 08 model right?


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, I tried out the 2010 model when it first came out. It was quite similar but there was a noticeable 'poppiness' that I didn't like. It was something that was more obvious when transitioning between different snow conditions. It felt a bit slower than my usual board but I'm not sure if I can attribute that to float.

The 08 doesn't have a cutout in the tail. However, that being said, with such a small tail and such a huge setback I think the small cutout on the newer models is superfluous. I get the feeling that it's only there to give it more of that powder board 'look'.


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

pjstyles said:


> French big mountain freerider Xavier de le Rue talks speed - ESPN
> _How important is your equipment, especially the stiffness of your set-up when you start hitting terminal velocity?_
> "You will not believe me but when I ride I barely close my boots. And my board, although long when I hit big lines (167), isn't stiff at all. It's funny that everyone thinks that big speed and big jumps mean stiff boots and board. Whenever I ride new gear, especially the boots, it really takes me a while before I can feel comfortable. The stiffness makes me lose a lot of my feeling under the feet."
> 
> I've ridden four different Gentemsticks, the Rocket Fish, Super Fish, Zephyr, and the Mini Mantaray. I like my hovercraft better than all four of those boards. No one should have to get duped into spending the price of 2 splitboards for one gentemdick. _(The Rocket Fish was actually and awesome board. Had the best turn out of any board I've ever ridden but just lacked speed.)_


Xavier isn't really talking about riding powder though, is he? I also totally get what he is talking about regarding loose boots. I also quite often ride with the top of my boots super loose because I love the surfy feel of it (I actually surf more times I year than snowboard so I'm quite comfortable with that). I've also had a go a few times on a Noboard... so no boots at all!

Those Gentem are insanely priced! I love the Rocket Fish a lot because I have a surf board that has very similar specs. That board is built for a retro smooth feel and not speed though.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you ever ridden any of the Moss's or TJ Brand? I definitely would like to try the Moss PQ and the TJ brand retro fish to compare it to the rocket fish. Moss has a test day up here every year but it's always on a workday for me.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I am seeing a lot more moss boards than gentems in my travels. Price probably plays a part here but moss definately have some cool shapes. Japanese powder boards go against the grain of conventional snowboard design, I like it.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

My friend rides for moss and the last time I tried his board it was suuuuuper soft, plus had no tail. 

I had the gentem slasher for a season. It was good but not for me, plus def not worth the crazy price


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*well this escalated quickly*

the topic of this thread changed... whatevs:tongue4::storm:


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Black Mountain said:


> Xavier isn't really talking about riding powder though, is he? I also totally get what he is talking about regarding loose boots. I also quite often ride with the top of my boots super loose because I love the surfy feel of it (I actually surf more times I year than snowboard so I'm quite comfortable with that). I've also had a go a few times on a Noboard... so no boots at all!


do you really think he's talking riding lifts/groomers at his local mtn? i don't think so dude... and riding a noboard without boots ey? you're hardcore. :dizzy:


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol. I don't remember making any claims to be hardcore. Nice try though...

As for Xavier, of course I don't think he was talking about riding groomers. Where did I say that? I thought it was pretty fucking obvious that he was talking about big speed and big jumps when he said "It's funny that everyone thinks that *big speed and big jumps* mean stiff boots and board." Nothing about riding powder in anything he said... I guess maybe you used your secret decoder ring to conjure some sort of different meaning from that though. Congrats on your excellent reading skills.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

haha not only that but noboards aren't that uncommon here either.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

"The "don't call me a pow board, pow board" won a gs race last night in Pontresina Switzerland. Racer: Lars Horstmann #ihearthovercrafting"


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Jones Snowboards's Photos | Facebook


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> "The "don't call me a pow board, pow board" won a gs race last night in Pontresina Switzerland. Racer: Lars Horstmann #ihearthovercrafting"
> 
> 
> __
> ...


finally, Nidvek and all you muthufukas suck it. really. i hate you guys. nidvek, i dont think you even snowboard


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's a vid I made on a gentem, with the final runs on a 03 fish noboard


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

Slasher, right? I've only ever ridden a 08-09 Burton Noboard. What was the 03 like?


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

Supra said:


> Here's a vid I made on a gentem, with the final runs on a 03 fish noboard


that lookls like amazing powder :laugh:


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

forum said:


> finally, Nidvek and all you muthufukas suck it. really. i hate you guys. nidvek, i dont think you even snowboard


You can point out all these things all you want. But the fact is the riders you keep referring to riding this board or similar are most likely much better than you. THey could ride pretty much anything and be comfortable in any conditions. Instead of trying to show people that have disagreed with you that you know what you are talking about, which still, you clearly don't. Why don't you go out and buy the fucking board and let the topic die.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

airblaster503 said:


> You can point out all these things all you want. But the fact is the riders you keep referring to riding this board or similar are most likely much better than you. THey could ride pretty much anything and be comfortable in any conditions. Instead of trying to show people that have disagreed with you that you know what you are talking about, which still, you clearly don't. Why don't you go out and buy the fucking board and let the topic die.


i already did... and it's fucking sick. it holds better than my lib tech attack banana... but the only downside is its not as fast.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Black Mountain said:


> Slasher, right? I've only ever ridden a 08-09 Burton Noboard. What was the 03 like?


Do u mean the actual nofish, or a pad on a regular fish?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

forum said:


> finally, Nidvek and all you muthufukas suck it. really. i hate you guys. nidvek, i dont think you even snowboard


Would you like me to explain why showing me that means nothing in terms of your intended use? Cause I will.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm still just flabbergasted that anyone is thinking about getting or actually recommending a Hovercraft for groomer cruising. Mind = blown.

I mean, even if you want a powder oriented board as your only board, there are SOOOO many better options. The Hovercraft is definitely a quiver stick. Something along the lines of an NS Cobra or Salomon Powder Snake would b e far better options for the intended use. Still not good, mind you, but something along those lines would be a decent all around powder focused ride.


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

Supra said:


> Do u mean the actual nofish, or a pad on a regular fish?


Well, I'm assuming the 03 you were riding was a regular fish with the noboard pad. The 08-09 I rode was the Nofish... it was like a hybrid between my regular 08 Fish and the Fish they are producing now. It had the same flex characteristics of my board but was the first year they cut the swallow tail into it.

So I guess my question is, what was it like using a regular 03 fish with the noboard pad? (assuming that was your set up :icon_scratch


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm still just flabbergasted that anyone is thinking about getting or actually recommending a Hovercraft for groomer cruising. Mind = blown.
> 
> I mean, even if you want a powder oriented board as your only board, there are SOOOO many better options. The Hovercraft is definitely a quiver stick. Something along the lines of an NS Cobra or Salomon Powder Snake would b e far better options for the intended use. Still not good, mind you, but something along those lines would be a decent all around powder focused ride.


I really like the Hovercraft on groomers. It is a hell of alot better than the Attack Banana I have since gotten rid of. The board is fast, holds a great edge, and is a pleasure to ride on groomers. I personally think Jeremy Jones is too granola and mellow (cannibus perhaps?) to lie about its performance on groomers just to sell a board. In fact, he is one of the worst salesmen I have ever heard. Just You Tube some of interviews where he speaks about his boards. The guys seems like a class act and his riding speaks for itself. He really hit it out of the park with this board, thats for sure.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Black Mountain said:


> Well, I'm assuming the 03 you were riding was a regular fish with the noboard pad. The 08-09 I rode was the Nofish... it was like a hybrid between my regular 08 Fish and the Fish they are producing now. It had the same flex characteristics of my board but was the first year they cut the swallow tail into it.
> 
> So I guess my question is, what was it like using a regular 03 fish with the noboard pad? (assuming that was your set up :icon_scratch


Not sure what you mean by flex characteristics being the same, since the 08 fish is cambered and the 09 had s-rocker. The nofish also had 25mm taper compared to the fish's 30.

In terms of ride, they're pretty similar. The nofish has the recessed pad which is nice, but the quality of the china-made pad isn't as good as the OG Canadian one, and there were complaints of slippage, probably from easy snow buildup but I forget now.
I sold my setup just last week because the top sheet had started cracking, and I hadn't used it in a while.
The thing to get is next years fishcuit. It has a built in no pad on it, so you can rock bindings and either step around them for the powder bits, or remove them completely and throw them in your pack


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

My bad! I don't remember the boards being that different tbh. I was 4 (ish) years ago that I rode it though... 
Very interested in the Fishcuit for next year. Will have to check it out! Cheers for the info.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

Kinda off topic but I'm looking to sell my 2013 160 hovercraft if anyone is interested.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Parkerross said:


> Kinda off topic but I'm looking to sell my 2013 160 hovercraft if anyone is interested.


Why sell it? Its obviously the greatest board for every type of riding ever.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*please*



Nivek said:


> Why sell it? Its obviously the greatest board for every type of riding ever.


Nivek, please stahp
my hair is gray now. :yahoo: just kiddin, even tho you hate me, me and u are buds:rock: also nivek, u know where i could get some nice stickers?


----------

